# Brembo GT Replacement Parts help...



## night_OWL (Nov 15, 2011)

So I was able to purchase a set of Gran Turismo calipers w/ mounting brackets (for Audi TT), just need some help locating:

1. Lines
2. 323x28 mm rotors

Did a STFF, nothing solid came up...

Also, since this is kit is (or was) available internationally, I noticed that there was a much larger selection of pads. I was really interested in the Endless options... opinions???


----------



## M.Klapp (Sep 29, 2010)

For replacement parts, check our Race Technologies. 

http://www.racetechnologies.com/ 

As far as pads, stick to: Ferodo, Pagid or Hawk. There are more, but these are three of the best brands and they all have different compounds. 

M


----------



## night_OWL (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, will definitely take a look for rotors there. However, since the calipers take the same pads as Brembo equipped 350z/G35, Evolution, and Impreza, I have decided to stick with a JDM pad for the sake of trying a proven pad on a "new" platform. Currently looking at Endless CC-A's and Project Mu B-Force pads up front, but I am still open to Hawks/Pagids/Ferodo/Mintex in the rears. 

I did have some concerns with the new calipers, which I hope the forum can answer: 

What kind of impact will these new calipers on the master cylinder and the proportioning valve? Will I have too much pressure, and therefore a pedal that is too stiff to activate the brakes?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey friend! 

I think we are missing the most valuable piece of information needed to make suggestions on the pads and compounds to use, the intended use of the car. Street, autocross or road racing will call for different pads but as general rule of thumb popular all around pads with aggressive bite would be hawk HP+ and ferodo DS2500. 

I would say, from my experience with this particular calipers as I have them in my EVO, that there would not be any proportioning adjustments needed and our TT master and booster are pretty similar in size with the hardware on the EVO. 

Personally, in both the EVO and the TT, I like to mismatch the compounds used to offset the heavy OEM proportioning bias. In ran many combinations (front to rear) ranging from HPs/HP+ HP+/DS2500 and EBC red/yellow and for autocross and spirited driving in 3000 lbs + cars, I like the EBC combo the best (despite the negative rep that they get from some people). 

Nobody can say for sure what you will like as every driver is different. I like to have good bite early/cold and I hate pads that are too hard and doesn't allow modulation (work like on/off switch and easy to lock brakes). Some people underuse their brakes, some overuse them and at the end driving preferences will play a big role independently of the car's dynamics.


----------



## night_OWL (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah I did forget to mention that! Spirited street and the occasional auto-x / small course session. While the calipers will allow quick swaps of pads up front, I don't intend to do that each auto-x session, and thus my need for a pad with strong cold braking and hot capabilities. Endless has advertised a 50-500 degree C operating range as well as being a ceramic compound, and Project Mu's B-Force is advertised at 0-500 degrees and a "super graphite metallic" compound. Trying to stay away from full metallic pads for their notorious squeeking and poor cold performance. Still stuck on a rear pad to balance out the front bias though...


----------



## M.Klapp (Sep 29, 2010)

Not saying anything bad about Endless, but the guys at Ferodo, Pagid and Hawk are what the big race teams are using. They also provide factory pads for the likes of Porsche, Ferrari, Lamborghini . . . . . . . 

Also, check out what the guys in the TT forum are using for their autocross pads.


----------



## night_OWL (Nov 15, 2011)

While i do carry great respect for Ferodo and Pagid, I don't particularly care for the prices of these pads... most Pagids (yellow and blue, orange) are $200+, and the Ferodo ds2500 look like a better option as far as price goes. I also want something that works from cold. 

Marcus is a guy from the TT side of the house that has work several years inn the auto-x / small course area, thus why I asked for his opinion  . Hawks seem to be every ones answer for this sort of thing as far as the euro group is concerned, but I have heard just as much good things about Mu and Endless from the Evo / 350Z/G35 community. 

Why not mix it up and see what the result is? All are quality pads, and i will be using fresh (not resurfaced) Brembo rotors with this assembly, so its not like my brakes will not work when I need them too (they will both bedded appropriately). 

Speaking of rotors, recently ran in to an interesting quandary: use OEM sized 312 mm rotors, or the 323 mm ones? 

Links on pads:

http://www.endlessusa.com/#!__brake-pads/cc-a

http://www.project-mu.co.jp/e/product/b-force.html

Recent news on Audi Sport signing with Endless:

http://www.endless-brake.info/news/endless-brakes-becomes-audi-sport-customer-racing-partner


----------

